# Is there a CDN builder who makes a small box analog delay?



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Just curious on this one. The only Canadian pure analog delay that comes to mind is the Diamond Memory Lane, but that is too big for my needs. Is there a Canadian builder who currently makes an analog delay that is around the size of a standard MXR/Boss style box?


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

http://goudiefx.com/
I think he used to build a analog voiced delay.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

flashPUNK said:


> http://goudiefx.com/
> I think he used to build a analog voiced delay.


His is a digital. I've never found an anaolg voiced digital delay that sounded like an analog delay to me. Right now I'm looking at the Malekko 600, but if I can keep it Canadian, I'd like to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> His is a digital. I've never found an anaolg voiced digital delay that sounded like an analog delay to me. Right now I'm looking at the Malekko 600, but if I can keep it Canadian, I'd like to.


Have you tried the Dr. Scientist Sunny Day Delay? Digital, yes. But it gets high marks for an organic tone. And the empress effects superdelay does an amazingly nice tape delay emulation -- compressed, a little glitchy if you want it -- just awesome. Otherwise: no. The Diamond Memory Lane is the only game in town for an analog delay MiC.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

How small is small? The retro-sonic delay is very good.









EDIT: Oops, wrong pic. Thanks mhammer.kqoct

Notice the Candian spelling of EH-CO:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The BYOC uses a quartet of MN3205 delay chips. The Retro-Sonic one uses a pair. Both are decent products, with the BYOC having more delay time. If you have minimal history of building things, I'd steer clear of the BYOC simply because there is room for a LOT of things to go wrong for the novice builder: loads of trimpots to adjust, and way too many possibilities for IC pins to not make proper contact with a socket.
Here's what the RS Delay actually looks like.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

mhammer said:


> The BYOC uses a quartet of MN3205 delay chips. The Retro-Sonic one uses a pair. Both are decent products, with the BYOC having more delay time. If you have minimal history of building things, I'd steer clear of the BYOC simply because there is room for a LOT of things to go wrong for the novice builder: loads of trimpots to adjust, and way too many possibilities for IC pins to not make proper contact with a socket.
> Here's what the RS Delay actually looks like.:smilie_flagge17:


kqoct How could I forget Retro-Sonic??? Thanks Mark!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The BYOC uses a quartet of MN3205 delay chips. The Retro-Sonic one uses a pair. Both are decent products, with the BYOC having more delay time. If you have minimal history of building things, I'd steer clear of the BYOC simply because there is room for a LOT of things to go wrong for the novice builder: loads of trimpots to adjust, and way too many possibilities for IC pins to not make proper contact with a socket.
> Here's what the RS Delay actually looks like.:smilie_flagge17:


I have this on my board and absolutely love it. If my priority wasn't keeping as small an effects board as possible I'd consider adding another for 4 different delay settings.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been jonesing for a Retro-Sonic for a while. Right now I switch between short and long delays on my DMM and while I love the vibrato on it, I would prefer the ergonomic ease of hitting a switch to go between the two. However, I'm wondering how long the long delay is if you set the short one for slapback?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I've been jonesing for a Retro-Sonic for a while. Right now I switch between short and long delays on my DMM and while I love the vibrato on it, I would prefer the ergonomic ease of hitting a switch to go between the two. However, I'm wondering how long the long delay is if you set the short one for slapback?


The long delay is 2x the short delay. The switch cuts out half of the delay chips. It would be really great if it were possible to alter that ratio...I'd like a 1:2/3 ratio rather than 1:1/2


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah. Tim (Larwill) uses a pair of MN3205s for the retro-Sonic and taps the signal after the first or the second one. The BYOC unit uses 4 and taps the "short" delay after the first one. So the ratio is 2:1 for RS and 4:1 for BYOC.

In both instances, for noise reasons, all BBDs are synced to a common clock.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

The retrosonic looks good, but I'd still like to keep it about single MXR size. Like I said, if I can't go Canadian, I'll just probably go after the Malekko. The buffer option on it will be a huge help as well.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Really looking at the Retro-Sonic now, but if I go that big it means I won't have space to get a Dr. Scientist RRR down the line. I've already got an Empress Superdelay, but I do a lot of layered spacey sounds, so I'm wondering if I'd get more out of a really thick reverb (RRR) or a flexible analog delay (RS-Delay).


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> Really looking at the Retro-Sonic now, but if I go that big it means I won't have space to get a Dr. Scientist RRR down the line. I've already got an Empress Superdelay, but I do a lot of layered spacey sounds, so I'm wondering if I'd get more out of a really thick reverb (RRR) or a flexible analog delay (RS-Delay).


Personally I'd try a Reverb first and run superdelay -> RRR. I'm currently running superdelay -> RV-3 for big, cavernous sounds you can chewy on. I'll post my superdelay settings tonight when I get home.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Personally I'd try a Reverb first and run superdelay -> RRR. I'm currently running superdelay -> RV-3 for big, cavernous sounds you can chewy on. I'll post my superdelay settings tonight when I get home.


Definitely appreciate the settings. 

I'm going for less traditional sounds than most though. The Superdelay is near the end so that I can loop different effects in and out and so that I can have crisp repeats of everything. I need the reverb or analog delay early in the chain because there are certain sounds I use when I need to turn my tone into echoey mush before it gets to my wah, distrotion, trem and digital delay. Basically, I'm shaping the echo/reverb with other pedals and not going for realistic echo/reverb in any way.

My decision right now comes down to which flavour of mush sounds most appetizing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> Definitely appreciate the settings.


This should keep you busy: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=135144&postcount=2

When the wee bairn goes to bed I'll copy down the latest batch I've been running with the RV-3.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> This should keep you busy: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=135144&postcount=2
> 
> When the wee bairn goes to bed I'll copy down the latest batch I've been running with the RV-3.


Thanks Ian. I'll try those out tomorrow when I'm back with my gear.


----------

